# Fuel Belt for MTB?



## alexzhu1 (Oct 18, 2012)

I have a Hydrapak Reyes hydration pack but I find that wearing it makes my back extremely sweaty after a ride. Also, it doesn't seem necessary for short 1-2 hour rides.

Has anyone ever tried using a Fuel Belt waist water bottle holder like endurance runners use?

something like these two:

Speed 4R | Nathan Sports

Dual Jet | Chums | Eyewear Retainers & Outdoor Accessories

If so, what are your experiences? I'm worried about water bottles falling out, and the whole thing bouncing on my waist.

Also, I have a full suspension bike and the only water bottle mount is on the underside of the downtube, so I don't want to mount a bottle there where it will get dirty and limit ground clearance.


----------



## jclyle (Jun 19, 2012)

Bumping this as I'm looking for a small fuel belt that will securely hold a few bottles on the trail.


----------



## alexzhu1 (Oct 18, 2012)

I ended up getting the Chums Horizontal Jet.

It holds a standard water bottle and a 6.5oz water bottle, and has a pocket for cell phone/wallet/energy bar.

Also, the bungee cord is good for holding a portable pump in place. Overall I'm pretty satisfied with it, nice to have a free back again.


----------



## jclyle (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks Alex! Thats what I'm looking for!


----------



## alexzhu1 (Oct 18, 2012)

no problem, went on first MTB trip with it last weekend and it went smoothly. nothing came loose and it stayed in place on my waist.

the bungee cord isn't designed to hold anything, i think (it looks like just for holding water bottle in place) so make sure you wrap it around the pump a few times if you're planning on carrying a pump.


----------



## Lahrs (Jun 7, 2008)

I've been using one of these XT TWIN BELT - Belts - Bags & packs - Trail Running - Salomon Usa for a couple seasons. Never lost a bottle. I find it bounces around less than a camelback. Very happy with it.

Cheers.


----------



## Belt hanger (Jan 9, 2015)

*Belt hanger*

A part from men's belt you can also opt for online cheap price belt and plastic belt hanger from this store.


----------

